# Cop goes off on 14 year old



## DocWatson (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah, the cop was really stupid. His job is to enforce the law not to teach kids manners. That's their parent's job !!! He should have just taken the kid in and let him call his mother from jail. What kind of asshole calls a cop "dude" and then keeps it up after being told specifically not to.

Any time any officer of the law stops or detains you for any reason he or she is always addressed as “Sir” or "Mame" and you answer “Yes, Sir or Mame.” and “No, Sir or Mame.” to any questions they may have. The only thing you can accomplish by arguing in public with an officer is to garantee that you will spend more time with them there and possibly get a free ride downtown and have your car impounded.

Doesn't seem worth it to me.


----------



## Jim (Feb 15, 2008)

Dumb kid!


----------



## Nickk (Feb 15, 2008)

kids are supposed be dumb, that cop was an asshole, he was already busted down to parking detail. He should have either arrested them or written them tickets, now he's screwed.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 15, 2008)

lol dumb kid my ass. cops get hard ons when they see some kid they can take advantage of, Did he really threaten there lives. It sad that there wasnt nothing better to do im sure there was no crime in blatimore that the time. I bet he gets laughed at by all the other cops who drive real cars and not souped up golf carts.


----------



## Jim (Feb 15, 2008)

The kid was being disrespectful IMO. If I ever acted like that my dad would of wupped my ass. His own friends were telling him to be quiet.

I can see the cop going overboard a bit, and yes the golf cart makes him look like a wussy.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 15, 2008)

If i ever acted like that cop my dad would kick my ass he said that the kids were "disrespecting the badge" im sorry but he was the only one doing that, IMO in no way can his actions be justified. The kid simple said ok i didnt hear you and the cop looses it. If that was me i woulda out run him he looks very slow. (lost that option when i hit 18 tho)


----------



## Nickk (Feb 15, 2008)

slim357 said:


> If i ever acted like that cop my dad would kick my ass he said that the kids were "disrespecting the badge" im sorry but he was the only one doing that, IMO in no way can his actions be justified. The kid simple said ok i didnt hear you and the cop looses it. If that was me i woulda out run him he looks very slow. (lost that option when i hit 18 tho)




yeah, he flipped. the kid had an iPod on and didn't even know what was going on initially. I agree with you entirely. I understand that the police end up generally seeing the worst example of people but this guy is off his rocker and certainly shouldn't be allowed to carry a gun let alone be in a position of authority.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 15, 2008)

I know this is a bit off topic but on what nick said about he shouldnt be able to carry a gun watch this clip https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n_bBKdCjhU


----------



## Nickk (Feb 15, 2008)

OMG!

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/2eZSKen1Vgc&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/2eZSKen1Vgc&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Jim (Feb 15, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> you beat me to posting it nick, lmfao but heres another one can you imagine this guys tackle box if he fished lol
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8F495aMd50&NR=1





LOL! I've seen it first hand! Scary in a way!


----------



## slim357 (Feb 15, 2008)

man this post has unleashed some nice videos, "thats my penis" ha ha, as for the second one where did that guy pull the last two hand guns from he was diggin back there for a while.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 15, 2008)

That cop was an A-hole. His wife must not be giving him any..... :lol:


----------



## slim357 (Feb 15, 2008)

yea theres something about kids ridding pieces of wood around that upsets pigs, still dont know what its all about tho.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 15, 2008)

Man the thrid video the female pig shoulda been fired, flimer siad it right she assulted him. Never said anything just walked up and pushed him down, but shes got a blue suit on so its ok? Skateboarders should all sign up for internal affairs department.


----------



## redbug (Feb 15, 2008)

my father was a philly cop for 30 years. and i was always taught to treat the officer with the respect that he/she thinks they deserve the kid was wrong for mouthing off and should have just kept quite.
most likely the area they were boarding in was posted just about everyplace is now and that sucks but it is what it is. kids nowadays have no respect for anything..

stepping down off the soap box

Wayne

the kid is lucky he wasn't in Texas chuck would have roundhouse kicked him into next week!!!


----------



## slim357 (Feb 15, 2008)

redbug skateboarding is an art like martial arts there for i thinl chuck would have more respect for it, but im sure he wouldnt take any mouthin off


----------



## Nickk (Feb 15, 2008)

slim357 said:


> yea theres something about kids ridding pieces of wood around that upsets pigs, still dont know what its all about tho.




Does Tyson's Corner still have a 1/4 pipe for a building?


----------



## Nickk (Feb 15, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> you beat me to posting it nick, lmfao but heres another one can you imagine this guys tackle box if he fished lol
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8F495aMd50&NR=1




hahaha, I was waiting for him to pull out a Samurai sword and a mace(spiked ball and chain).


----------



## redbug (Feb 15, 2008)

slim357 said:


> redbug skateboarding is an art like martial arts there for i thinl chuck would have more respect for it, but im sure he wouldnt take any mouthin off


I agree i love watching what these kids can do on a board. i think back to when we used the think we were good just running a slalom course down our street. 
the building i work out of had a nice marble wall with a railing in IT until the boarders showed up now its all chipped up and looks like crap


----------



## little anth (Feb 15, 2008)

some of this is way out of hand. i would not talk to a cop like that but the cops acted way to harshly. i still would never yell at a cop or talk back because they can always add on to the punishment or cut ya a little break here and there it depends on how you act


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 15, 2008)

This cop is an idiot, this was in the inner harbor in baltimore, right by the aquarium. While I have been assured there are good cops, I have yet to encounter any. Most Baltimore cops make next to nothing and suffer a horrible commute considering atleast half don't live there. While I have always been respectable to police, I have always had to deal with police with big chips on their shoulder. 

In defense of the cop, the kid was a rich a-hole that deserved a swift kick in the ass....but not by a cop.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 17, 2008)

I agree that some of the stuff those guys on skateboards is pretty awesome. Just do it in a skateboard park or some place DEDICATED for that purpose. Skateboarding on a public sidewalk is a nuisance and should not be allowed anywhere (in my humble opinion). Police Officers are not pigs, and should not be generalized that way, Unless you are referring to their Pride, Integrity and Guts. Disrespecting ANYONE in any kind of confrontation generally just leads to an escalation of emotions and things can get out of control too easily. The black female officer appeared to be preventing the hapless young lad from falling of the ledge and landing on the hard pavement by pushing him onto the soft grass on the other side. She is so nice.


----------



## Nickk (Feb 20, 2008)

there's another vid of that guy! Talk about unstable, I'm thinking steroids :lol: 


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/9P5ohgyYKQs&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/9P5ohgyYKQs&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2008)

ok so he is a winneer LOL!


I still want the golfcart!


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 20, 2008)

Why not send the Baltimore Police a letter and ask for it ??? That cop is not going to be needing it any time soon. 

If the powers that be in Baltimore are smart it will be NEVER.


----------



## Nickk (Feb 20, 2008)

Jim said:


> I still want the golfcart!




you think you could jam a golf tee in it to make it motor! :lol:


----------



## little anth (Feb 20, 2008)

i want it to jim


----------



## nicdicarlo (Feb 20, 2008)

The kid may have been disrespectful, but it didn't sound like he was doing much talking at all to me. They stopped skating when the cop approached them. That cop was way out of line. What right did he have to wrap his arm around the kids neck and throw him to the ground? Self defense? I think not. How could he take that cop seriously in that stupid uniform anyway. The kid probably thought he was being apprehended by a mailman. I would have just stopped skating and walked away. It was pretty obvious that the cop wasn't going to let them be, no matter how compliant they were. I grew up skating, so I will tend to take the kids side on this one, at least with the evidence shown on that vid. Youtube is crazy though. Its revolutionized the way people have to act in public. Its funny how that cop said something like, "Is that camera on? This better not end up on...." YouTube maybe? ha. gotcha!


----------

